# act big



## Martina25

Hello,
I am not sure as to how to say this in Greek, like in the context "the small shall act big"..."a way small companies flourish is by learning to act big..."
Would "κάνω μεγάλες πράξεις" match the case?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## lettoula

Tί θα έλεγες για το *μεγαλουργούν?*


----------



## cougr

How about ' na kaneis/kanoun ton megalo ' .


----------



## ireney

I'd say neither. "Μεγαλουργώ" means doing something great, superb. "Κάνω τον μεγάλο" means I am pretending to be big. 
I am not quite sure and I would be more that happy if we could have some additional context. "Act big" in which way for instance?

Anyhow, the second could be translated as  "ένας τρόπος για να ακμάσουν οι μικρές εταιρίες είναι (με το) να μάθουν να λειτουργούν ως μεγάλες". For the first I really need more context.


----------



## Martina25

These two phrases I mentioned are part of a chapter heading in a book, talking about how companies cope in the globalised world. All of it goes as follows:

"And the small shall act big...One way small companies flourish is by learning to act really big. And the key to being small and acting big is being quick to take advantage of all the new tools for collaboration."

I think Ireney's suggestion fits quite good for the two last sentences.
And maybe Lettoula's could work for the first phrase?

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## lettoula

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με την Ειρήνη σε ό,τι αφορά  τη δεύτερη φράση.
"ένας τρόπος για να ακμάσουν οι μικρές εταιρίες είναι (με το) να μάθουν να λειτουργούν ως μεγάλες/σαν να ήταν μεγάλες"
Για την πρώτη φράση θα πρότεινα καλύτερα "να συμπεριφέρονται ως μεγάλοι"


----------



## ireney

Ευχαριστώ για τις έξτρα πληροφορίες! Το μόνο θέμα που έχω με τις προτάσεις για την πρώτη φράση είναι πως σπάω το κεφάλι μου να δω πώς θα το κάνουμε να δείχνει "βιβλικό" . Η έκφραση είναι βασισμένη στο "the last shall be first", "και οι τελευταίοι έσονται πρώτοι" από τους Μακαρισμούς (Νομίζω. Αλλά δεν ξέρω και όλους τους Μακαρισμούς οπότε μπορεί να κολλάνει και άλλοι).
Πώς σας φαίνεται κάτι όπως "και οι μικροί θα πράττουν ως μεγάλοι"; Off the top of my head όπως θα λέγανε και οι φίλοι μας οι Αγγλόφωνοι.


----------



## lettoula

Μου ακούγεται πολύ καλό το "και οι μικροί θα πράττουν ως μεγάλοι".


----------



## Martina25

Συμφωνώ!
"Και οι μικροί θα πράττουν ως μεγάλοι...Ένας τρόπος για να ακμάσουν οι μικρές εταιρίες είναι (με το) να μάθουν να λειτουργούν ως μεγάλες/σαν να ήταν μεγάλες".
Σας ευχαριστώ και τις δυο και καλή σας μέρα


----------

